# Seattle? Anyone heard?



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

I saw on the news that Uber is getting really popular in Seattle. If it's on the news then people have to be making a lot of money there. There isnt as many people there as New York though. Anyone heard anything about Seattle


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/forums/seattle.48/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Britney Beverly said:


> I saw on the news that Uber is getting really popular in Seattle. If it's on the news then people have to be making a lot of money there. Anyone heard anything about Seattle


Good grief!.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Utter Poverty !
I hear Orlando is nice though

It WAS ON THE NEWS !
( i hear Seattle has Shiney Vampires)


----------



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

Why yall gotta be mean? I'm just tryin to make extra money like everyone eles


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You still in South Carolina ?..Seattle is EXPENSIVE.
AND . . . on other side of the country.
Just sayin.
I see you have been around since June.
You still enjoy Uber ?
Thats a big move. 2,000 miles.


----------



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

I still can't even tell if im even making money with uber. Idk how much to put up a week for car repairs. How much do u?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Britney Beverly said:


> I still can't even tell if im even making money with uber. Idk how much to put up a week for car repairs. How much do u?


It's good to have at least $1000 dollars set aside exclusively for use in case of an emergency repair. The more hours you drive, the more maintenance your car will need. We have a handy little tool you can use the help calculate your actual earnings. It's by no means comprehensive, but it's a decent place to start.

https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Britney Beverly said:


> I'm just tryin to make extra money


You need extra money? Why would you consider Uber then?


----------



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

Uber's Gruber, don't reply to any of my stuff. I don't want to hear anything from you. You're a waste.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Utter Poverty !
> I hear Orlando is nice though


LMAO!!!


Britney Beverly said:


> Uber's Gruber, don't reply to any of my stuff. I don't want to hear anything from you. You're a waste.


Amen!!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Britney Beverly said:


> Uber's Gruber, don't reply to any of my stuff. I don't want to hear anything from you. You're a waste.


Weirdly Uber's Guber is speaking the truth here. You are considering uprooting yourself across the country, to one of the USA's highest cost of living cities, just to increase your margin on UBER (which is a profoundly unstable full-time job) because you heard something on the news? Perhaps Uber's Guber isn't being POLITE, but he is being HONEST.



SibeRescueBrian said:


> https://uberpeople.net/forums/seattle.48/


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Weirdly Uber's Guber is speaking the truth here. You are considering uprooting yourself across the country, to one of the USA's highest cost of living cities, just to increase your margin on UBER (which is a profoundly unstable full-time job) because you heard something on the news? Perhaps Uber's Guber isn't being POLITE, but he is being HONEST.


So, it's ok to be RUDE or UNPOLITE if you are honest?!
LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I would be scared out of my mind to Uber in another city, I know pretty much all of ATX so it’s easy, put me in a new city geez I would clam up quick


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, it's ok to be RUDE or UNPOLITE if you are honest?!
> LMFAO!!!!


Of course, I'd rather you be Polite and Honest, but if I can only have one? Consider this: I would rather someone be rude and honest with me than politely swindle me. I think the majority of people would agree with me.

p.s. Be honest: Are you really Laughing Your @@@@@@@ Ass Off (!!!!) ?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Britney Beverly said:


> Why yall gotta be mean? I'm just tryin to make extra money like everyone eles


Hehe you know when I started coming on this forum I thought the same. In my city there's a couple of negative ants, yet they still do the job. I think it's because you're one extra person on the road on an already overly saturated market and no one takes kindly to that. Also, it's because of what you said. Most markets are becoming over saturated and very hard to make decent money unless you drive an old clunker or a Prius. Many people think they're making money when in reality they're just liquidating their cars for money up front. Think about it, if your car goes caput today, and you rely on this job, that's it. You get nothing, nada, zilch. Most cities aren't Seattle or NY.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Is Uber is popular in Seattle? Sure. That doesn't, however, mean that driving for Uber is a good idea. (It isn't) 

* There are way too many drivers in Seattle. Some mornings drivers can wait for an hour or two before getting a ping.
* How much do you pay for gas? In King County, the average for regular unleaded gas today is approx $3.49 /gal. 
* Rideshare vehicles in Seattle can be no older than 10 years old. 
* Traffic is horrible, and will get MUCH worse starting 1/11/2019 when the viaduct is closed.
* Potholes, low speed limits, long traffic signals, and stupid drivers EVERYWHERE.
* Cost of living is very high, and unless you make much more than a rideshare salary, good luck in finding a place to live.

The city is beautiful and you can probably make more in Seattle than in other cities, but after expenses, you're going to live in a cardboard box under an overpass because you can't survive in Seattle with just rideshare income.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you looking to move to Seattle in general or going there for income with Uber?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Are you looking to move to Seattle in general or going there for income with Uber?


Both are bad ideas.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Is Uber is popular in Seattle? Sure. That doesn't, however, mean that driving for Uber is a good idea. (It isn't)
> 
> * There are way too many drivers in Seattle. Some mornings drivers can wait for an hour or two before getting a ping.
> * How much do you pay for gas? In King County, the average for regular unleaded gas today is approx $3.49 /gal.
> ...


I almost agree with you Fozzie...

But if you have a ride share car wouldn't you be better off sleeping in that and not a box?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I almost agree with you Fozzie...
> But if you have a ride share car wouldn't you be better off sleeping in that and not a box?


If you live in the car, it'll be full of your shit so you can't drive. Storing your stuff in a box under the overpass allows you to keep driving til you go totally broke.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I was simply going to suggest other options lol but haven’t gotten that far LOL


----------



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, it's ok to be RUDE or UNPOLITE if you are honest?!
> LMFAO!!!!


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Britney Beverly said:


> Exactly!!!!


Really, you would rather someone NOT tell you like it is and MISLEAD you, while making you feel good?
_(instead of someone being bluntly, clearly honest)?_
Wonders never cease!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Britney Beverly said:


> I saw on the news that Uber is getting really popular in Seattle. If it's on the news then people have to be making a lot of money there. There isnt as many people there as New York though. Anyone heard anything about Seattle


Seattle Mod here. What do you need to know?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seattle is one of the highest cost of living cities in the U.S. It's only 14% behind San Francisco. We have the 3rd highest homeless population in the nation with not even as much people as the 2 higher cities.



















https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...les-homeless-crisis-the-worst-in-the-country/

80,000 people a year move here to work in tech. If you do not have a tech degree you will find it very difficult to make a living. Most people I know in our age group live with family or roommates. A studio apartment will cost you $1500. to $2500. Houses start at half a million. We have taxes on sugar, and excessive car tab taxes that make registering a old car like a 2006 VW cost hundreds.

Every day and night the streets are clogged with Uber and Lyft, everyone grasping at crumbs in the over saturated market. There are over 14,000 Uber drivers on the Seattle platform, this does not include Lyft. Seattle is also the test market for everything. Right now the city is imposing a congestion tax.

https://usa.streetsblog.org/2018/04...rst-u-s-city-to-institute-congestion-pricing/

This means we will have to be issued these stickers which we attach to our windshields . The stickers are attached to an account that we drivers preload with cash. Each time we pass under the overhead scanners on the toll streets, which will be all access roads into downtown Seattle, the toll amount is deducted from our accounts. The price of the tolls vary depending on time of day. In the morning and afternoon commutes, they can be $250. to $4.85. So, since most Amazon, Facebook, F5, Expedia, live in the residential/ restaurant / bar areas 3 miles around downtown Seattle, an uber driver will have to pay around a $3.00 toll, for a $4.00 fare.

Since no one is going the opposite way during rush hour, the driver will have to deadhead out to catch another $4.00 fare, and paying the $3.00 toll. During the off peak hours, folks travel back and forth to the residential /restaurant / bar district to the downtown core.

It means a drivers toll account will be depleted daily, and will have to be preloaded daily. Uber, will of course reimburse some tolls, and drivers will have to haggle with them for the rest.

Uber is also battling the city of Seattle who is tying to force Uber to let us vote us union or Seattle will shut Uber down.

https://www.uber.com/drive/seattle/collective-bargaining/

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-seattles-uber-lyft-union-law-idUSKBN1IC27C


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Jesus that is depressing... if you want to know an easier path IF moving to Seattle I can help lol, or at least suggest hahah


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Jesus that is depressing


Just being honest. I don't want to see Britney Beverly added to the ever growing homeless population. Seriously, unless you have family or friends you can live with, and $5000. to $10,000 saved up, do not come here!!! I should also mention that when I stop at the Airport TNC lot to use the restroom at 2:00 am. I see at least 30 Uber/ Lyft drivers sleeping in their cars and it's obvious by all the food packages, sleeping bags, toiletries, and a gallon of drinking water that these drivers are living in their cars, which are Prius'.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Just being honest. I don't want to see Britney Beverly added to the ever growing homeless population. Seriously, unless you have family or friends you can live with, and $5000. to $10,000 saved up, do not come here!!!


I'm not doubting that could happen, at all...just there is an easy way to make money, especially in Seattle or any major city...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I'm not doubting that could happen, at all...just there is an easy way to make money, especially in Seattle or any major city...


Yes, but you have to _learn_ the hustle. It takes time, which is why I said to have ample money saved up. I myself make around $900. a week on 35 hours on X only platform, but I know the hustle, been doing this 2 1/4 years, and I live with family.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes, but you have to _learn_ the hustle. It takes time, which is why I said to have ample money saved up. I myself make around $900. a week on 35 hours on X only platform, but I know the hustle, been doing this 2 1/4 years, and I live with family.


If doing Uber, sure...but why would anyone do this unless they have a nest egg or another plan right ?

I was only trying to help if was looking for extra money that actually makes sense


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I'm not doubting that could happen, at all...just there is an easy way to make money, especially in Seattle or any major city...


BTW I'm sitting here parked at one of the easy ways to make money in Seattle.........Hi Bill Gates!



Jay Dean said:


> If doing Uber, sure...but why would anyone do this unless they have a nest egg or another plan right ?
> 
> I was only trying to help if was looking for extra money that actually makes sense


I'm a college student. I need the flexibility.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> BTW I'm sitting here parked at one of the easy ways to make money in Seattle.........Hi Bill Gates!


That is....awesome ? Lol



Lissetti said:


> BTW I'm sitting here parked at one of the easy ways to make money in Seattle.........Hi Bill Gates!
> 
> I'm a college student. I need the flexibility.


Ok, so you have a brain and playing the game, I get that...forget my assholness

Ok this includes you smart one, get into banquets...on-call banquets, there is always work. It sounds lame and it is for a bit of time but once you are in with all the best spots you are in high demand, 20hr plus free food, now if you get into slinging drinks it is easily 70k to 90k WITH months of time off dying slow season and benefits included. This is just a guideline


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> That is....awesome ? Lol


I'm saying if 80,000 people a year come to work in Seattle to work in tech, they need rides right? Amazon, Microsoft, Expedia, Nintendo, T-Mobile, Stabucks, Costco, F5, and Bungie all are either tech companies or have a huge tech departments. They are all local start ups. Like wise Uber, Google, and Facebook have corporate campuses or buildings here too.

Seattle is becoming like New York were driving in miserable in constant gridlock so people prefer to take an Uber. Ride share in Seattle is actually killing our transit system because folks would rather have the convenience of getting a ride in minutes as opposed to 30 + minutes.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I'm saying if 80,000 people a year come to work in Seattle to work in tech, they need rides right? Amazon, Microsoft, Expedia, Nintendo, T-Mobile, Stabucks, Costco, F5, and Bungie all are either tech companies or have a huge tech departments. They are all local start ups. Like wise Uber, Google, and Facebook have corporate campuses or buildings here too.
> 
> Seattle is becoming like New York were driving in miserable in constant gridlock so people prefer to take an Uber. Ride share in Seattle is actually killing our transit system because folks would rather have the convenience of getting a ride in minutes as opposed to 30 + minutes.


Work around, don't try and understand go where money is


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't live in Seattle, but did y'all read this?
http://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/lime-car-sharing-seattle/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Ok, so you have a brain and playing the game, I get that...forget my assholness
> 
> Ok this includes you smart one, get into banquets...on-call banquets, there is always work. It sounds lame and it is for a bit of time but once you are in with all the best spots you are in high demand, 20hr plus free food, now if you get into slinging drinks it is easily 70k to 90k WITH months of time off dying slow season and benefits included. This is just a guideline


Thanks. And no I didn't think you were being an asshole. I'm not that delicate. We are having a conversation. I will look into that, but again flexibility is a must. I'm a computer science student. Lots of homework. This is why I don't use my perfectly valid enhanced CDL-A with hazmat and tanker endorsements from Homeland Security and TSA. 70 hours a week gets you C's and D's. 25 to 35 hours a week gets you A's, which as my 3.8 GPA will atteste to.



clayinaustin said:


> I don't live in Seattle, but did y'all read this?
> http://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/lime-car-sharing-seattle/


No I didn't. Thanks. You should go start a thread on the Seattle board with that info.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> I'm saying if 80,000 people a year come to work in Seattle to work in tech, they need rides right? Amazon, Microsoft, Expedia, Nintendo, T-Mobile, Stabucks, Costco, F5, and Bungie all are either tech companies or have a huge tech departments. They are all local start ups. Like wise Uber, Google, and Facebook have corporate campuses or buildings here too.
> 
> Seattle is becoming like New York were driving in miserable in constant gridlock so people prefer to take an Uber. Ride share in Seattle is actually killing our transit system because folks would rather have the convenience of getting a ride in minutes as opposed to 30 + minutes.


So, great low down.
Now, is there demand for Select? And why is this fare only within $4.00 when Black is $1.00 per mile MORE than Select?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, great low down.
> Now, is there demand for Select? And why is this fare only within $4.00 when Black is $1.00 per mile MORE than Select?
> View attachment 272044


I do X only, but a friend of mine does Select and he says the rides on that platform are not as consistent as X. I'm going to tag him in this convo.
heynow321 
Risab1981

Likewise some other Select, XL drivers.

dimwit_driver 
DexNex


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I do X only, but a friend of mine does Select and he says the rides on that platform are not as consistent as X. I'm going to tag him in this convo.
> heynow321
> Risab1981
> 
> ...


You scare me, and that is fine , best of luck, you will figure it out, pencil it out, booze and entertainment sells, you will do well in Seattle, no bs


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Select is dead. All my Business comes from X/XL. Buy a gas guzzler and move here. Gas is $4 a gallon, but a run from Pike Place Market to Edgewater will net you 8 bucks. Chaching


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Risab1981 said:


> Select is dead. All my Business comes from X/XL. Buy a gas guzzler and move here. Gas is $4 a gallon, but a run from Pike Place Market to Edgewater will net you 8 bucks. Chaching


NOT planning to move anywhere. 
My original question below. 


OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, great low down.
> Now, is there demand for Select? And why is this fare only within $4.00 when Black is $1.00 per mile MORE than Select?
> View attachment 272044


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

b/c of the upfront price scam.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> My original question below.


The gap widens and narrows at different times of day, different destination/pickup spots...Most of the time you can see a clear difference in the quote, other times, it can be very close. This is the case with all tiers, not just Black vs. Select


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Britney Beverly said:


> Why yall gotta be mean? I'm just tryin to make extra money like everyone eles


What is extra money?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti is kind of intimidating and exceedingly attractive at the same time. A very intriguing woman. Thanks for the in depth analysis Lissetti ...good luck in your studies!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Amen!!!


I Like Uber Gruber



Jay Dean said:


> I would be scared out of my mind to Uber in another city, I know pretty much all of ATX so it's easy, put me in a new city geez I would clam up quick


All 3 of the citys i uber in i do not live in


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Britney Beverly said:


> Uber's Gruber, don't reply to any of my stuff. I don't want to hear anything from you. You're a waste.


Goober is a troll on this board. I have yet to see him contribute positively. Find the mute button and use it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Goober is a troll on this board. I have yet to see him contribute positively. Find the mute button and use it.


Scientific studies have proven that those who threaten to use the mute button are least likely to do so.


----------



## Patient (Oct 28, 2018)

Hey Jay you happen to have any tips for us LA/
/ Orange county drivers?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle is one of the highest cost of living cities in the U.S. It's only 14% behind San Francisco. We have the 3rd highest homeless population in the nation with not even as much people as the 2 higher cities.
> 
> View attachment 272041
> 
> ...


Says the Seattle driver pulling down six figures in Seattle. We know what you're doing...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Says the Seattle driver pulling down six figures in Seattle. We know what you're doing...


LOL the are Ants out here who must think I'm a newbie when they approach me at a rest stop. "Hey! Can I ask....how much do you make every week? Cuz I make $90,000 a year just doing airport rides! In only 40 hours too! I have an extra Prius at home. You should get rid of your Corolla and I will rent my Prius to you! "

I allow them to keep their teeth in their mouth, but I make it clear to them I am not amused with them approaching me with that foolishness.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ARAB&usg=AOvVaw1busUDvnmYkJH5Gwz9PXMJ&ampcf=1

91,000 rides per day in Seattle.

Keep it a secret.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/how-popular-are-uber-and-lyft-in-seattle-ridership-numbers-kept-secret-until-recently-give-us-a-clue/?amp=1&ved=2ahUKEwjWytTqtcPeAhWLxVQKHQoKB5QQFjAMegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw1busUDvnmYkJH5Gwz9PXMJ&ampcf=1
> 
> 91,000 rides per day in Seattle.
> 
> Keep it a secret.


Rides per day is insignificant, there's hundreds (probably a few thousand honestly but i have no stats to prove it, so i'm going to low ball and say 100s) a day in Disney World but you still can't make any money no matter how many customers you drive.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Rides per day is insignificant, there's hundreds (probably a few thousand honestly but i have no stats to prove it, so i'm going to low ball and say 100s) a day in Disney World but you still can't make any money no matter how many customers you drive.


Agreed! Here's the thing. Sure Seattle has lots of pax requesting rides daily, but with 14,000 Uber drivers, and countless Lyft drivers, combined with grid lock traffic congestion that rivals LA rush hour, and lazy pax that only want to go 0.4 miles up the hill ( Seattle has hills like San Francisco so there are lots of rides just up to the top of the hill) We aren't getting any massive profits from this.

Nearly every single car on the road in Seattle is a rideshare driver, and your competition. There is a major increase in Ant on Ant road rage. Taxis are actually our friends and nicer to us than our fellow rideshare drivers here.

And after all that.......we are still living in a city where a salary starting at $80,000 is living comfortably.

Not all these homeless people got here because of drug addiction. Simply Seattle went from being Blue Collar to high tech with the big bang called Amazon. Not every factory man can start over and learn to code, so Uber it is for the lucky.




























You notice how these camps are not in the woods somewhere? The homeless problem in Seattle has reached "epidemic " levels. So much so that they are camping on the city sidewalks starting at 8:00 pm every night when all the commuters have gone home. Friday and Saturday nights the bar crowds have to step around them. The police are overwhelmed.

*This is a reality here that I see daily in Seattle :*
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...rs-set-up-camp-in-parking-lots-across-the-u-s


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Friday and Saturday nights the bar crowds have to step around them.


And steel-toed boots are highly recommended to avoid getting pricked by a discarded needle.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> And steel-toed boots are highly recommended to avoid getting pricked by a discarded needle


Yep! That is epidemic here too:

https://komonews.com/news/project-s...s-question-obligation-to-pick-up-used-needles


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Britney Beverly said:


> Why yall gotta be mean? I'm just tryin to make extra money like everyone eles


Well then, do it like everyone else and sell drugs.

But, they really know HOW to do a pot hole in Seattle.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I would be scared out of my mind to Uber in another city, I know pretty much all of ATX so it's easy, put me in a new city geez I would clam up quick


Rider, take me to the Space Needle.....Me, the what?


----------



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

hi lissetti, i would like to call your bluff on you doing seattle rideshare for over 2 years and also i would like to call your bluff on basically not wanting anyone to move to seattle LOL

los angeles or seattle, what do you think is the tougher town? los angeles is the tougher town guys, so many new people come here to los angeles every year because of the weather alone

los angeles is such the toughest town of them all to move to that nobody ever fathoms moving here instead they think SEATTLE, and at least a little intelligence try and go to seattle because as you mentioned lissetti, the tech aspect

are people coming to los angeles for the tech industry, hell no but we sure in the hell have a nice homeless industry here

the homeless industry here is so great that everyone that needs to live in a tent in seattle underneath the freeway should definitely come to los angeles

first of all you don't need to deal with the rain and cold weather hardly as much here in los angeles compared to seattle

guys i know everything about los angeles, those who are looking to move would love me because i know where you can park your car overnight for free without worrying about getting hassled, and my kind of people will be able to find a supplemental job at least part time within 2 months or less

i know a lot of people are going to ask me about this type of free rent but i would never share any info with you on this unless i knew that you care about taking a shower and a bath 2 separate times a day especially if you know you stink

the biggest problem of them all is when you're lazy and you can't smell your own crap, can you say GYM MEMBERSHIP? and use it not once or twice a day, try at least 5 or 6 times a day if you know what i mean? you don't even need to work out, even though you should everyday!

i mean you're getting free rent being able to stay in your car, you might as well pay the 40-50 a month to be able to use the bathrooms right?

just think about it, why are we paying ridiculous high rents, yeah it's so that we can have a bathtub/shower and toilet i mean there should be a law, if you decide to be homeless or have no choice, you better force yourself to shower at least once a day and clean up your butt each day after you visit the toilet!

anyways so that's why homelessness is a real problem because most of the people involved in it have a mental disease high enough that they don't clean up after themselves and they have a bad attitude when authority ask them to clean the F up

it is not against the law to smell stink and some of these people be peeing on the ground late at nights when nobody is looking and this is a major problem

when a dog craps on the ground in a busy shopping center, it somehow gets cleaned up but when a homeless community starts building up over time especially now you gotta start thinking about disease

anyways if you really want to go to seattle and you're from a place like north carolina or south carolina, you can definitely make it

let me tell you a little something a lot on what i know about seattle and the people there and that is: there is always a place that is HIRING! and there is always someone whom you can find willing to work and why? well first of all seattle public transit is one of the best in the nation in my opinion

i lived in seattle for over 5 years and you want to know what i know about it? somehow people there want everyone to think that it is very depressing and that it rains everyday but you know what? it doesn't rain everyday there! sure you have the snowstorms and windstorms there from time to time like the big snowstorm they had there in dec 2007 but basically it's cloudy almost everyday there

there is a difference between raining everyday and being cloudy almost everyday, sorry if you like sunshine a lot but when was the last time there was any flooding in seattle? i don't think there has ever been much, just a scary nisqually earthquake in 2001

seattle people love to work man, they are very passionate about it let me tell you that much and maybe uber 7 days a week cannot ever happen full time but there is amazon flex, there is postmates, there is uber eats, there is door dash and on and on

remember when i stated that seattle is a town that is basically always having openings for jobs and people always hiring? now that the housing market has increased as far as the prices and only 14% difference from san francisco mentioned I GUARANTEE YOU that means more openings for easy jobs that pay a little better than uber!

of course you can always do uber till you keep finding something better and even if you find a little something part time in the form of a regular job, you can still do uber after your shift finishes on your regular job!

my point is hey if you want to go to seattle GREAT! go for it, don't worry about what the natives might say because i myself love seattle no matter what, seattle will always have a special place in my heart, especially because they are close to canada!

and actually i don't really like los angeles, i'm just very good at it, i would trade my knowledge about this place with anyone, anyplace because i know all of you would love to come here!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

WWF said:


> hi lissetti, i would like to call your bluff on you doing seattle rideshare for over 2 years and also i would like to call your bluff on basically not wanting anyone to move to seattle LOL
> 
> los angeles or seattle, what do you think is the tougher town? los angeles is the tougher town guys, so many new people come here to los angeles every year because of the weather alone
> 
> ...


LA wasn't the topic of discussion. Seattle was. That said, one *can* drive in Seattle, but it still isn't a good idea.


----------



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> LA wasn't the topic of discussion. Seattle was. That said, one *can* drive in Seattle, but it still isn't a good idea.


i am a very pro-active guy

i never ask for permission to discuss a topic that may or may not be a part of the existing conversation

i took it upon myself to interject, sorry fozzie


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Britney Beverly said:


> I saw on the news that Uber is getting really popular in Seattle. If it's on the news then people have to be making a lot of money there. There isnt as many people there as New York though. Anyone heard anything about Seattle


From what've I've heard, popularity of uber is directly proportional to the number of cafes in a city. Something about entitled millennials with coffee in 1 hand cell in other hand with uber app running booking their 1500ft trips to the office.


----------



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

guys, i guarantee you it's poppin' in some way shape or form in seattle washington how do i know?

about 6 to 7 weeks ago i check the uber eats faqs about ******will my uber eats driver basically deliver to my door****** and basically it was yes they will come to your door, even if you live in a high rise on the 100th floor NO PROBLEM! uber eats driver will get his butt in the elevator and space needle his ass as high as you need him to come!

and then about 10 days ago, i check uber eats seattle faq again and here is what i get:

******Your courier will not come up to the apartment or office. Please meet the courier at the curb.*******

OH MY GOD i was like HOLY CRAP if the economy is so bad in seattle you would think uber eats would bend over backwards as far as they can but NO, i know the economy is doing well enough there for uber eats to change their policies there YOU GOTTA MEET YOUR UBER EATS DRIVER AT THE CURB PERIOD!!!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Your gonna have to live in a 1 bd appt with like 3 other people. 

I'm down if ur down. Seattle or SFO.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

WWF said:


> guys, i guarantee you it's poppin' in some way shape or form in seattle washington how do i know?
> 
> about 6 to 7 weeks ago i check the uber eats faqs about ******will my uber eats driver basically deliver to my door****** and basically it was yes they will come to your door, even if you live in a high rise on the 100th floor NO PROBLEM! uber eats driver will get his butt in the elevator and space needle his ass as high as you need him to come!
> 
> ...


Uber Eats is a failure because Uber doesn't pay enough to entice people to deliver. No delivery drivers and lack of parking = people have to walk to the curb to pickup dinner. Oh No! If they can't handle that, they can walk their asses down the road and pick it up themselves.

As a driver, are you going to wait 15 min for an order to be ready, drive 2 miles in heavy traffic, (30 min) circle the block in Capitol Hill for 20 minutes looking for a parking space, (or risking an expensive ticket) for an almost guaranteed NO TIP and a hourly net pay that's half of what you could make at McDonalds? Only fools will do that here, but hey, if you think that's lucrative and that you'd do better here, one more ant on the road isn't going to change anything. It doesn't matter what you remember about Seattle. What it is today is VERY different than what it was just 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Britney Beverly said:


> Uber's Gruber, don't reply to any of my stuff. I don't want to hear anything from you. You're a waste.


Yeah! Take that you naughty, naughty boy!

.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Your gonna have to live in a 1 bd appt with like 3 other people. I'm down if ur down. Seattle or SFO.


You can share a tent in Tent City. Be careful you don't step on any human feces or discarded needles.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

WWF said:


> hi lissetti, i would like to call your bluff on you doing seattle rideshare for over 2 years and also i would like to call your bluff on basically not wanting anyone to move to seattle LOL
> 
> los angeles or seattle, what do you think is the tougher town? los angeles is the tougher town guys, so many new people come here to los angeles every year because of the weather alone
> 
> ...


Brevity is a virtue, brah. Lissetti is the real deal. She speaks the truth.

If you haven't lived here for the past 5 years you have no idea what you are talking about. Unless you work in the tech or construction industries moving to the Seattle area is a massive risk. The rate of growth that Seattle has experienced since 2010 has been unreal, beyond anything this mid size city is equipped to deal with. The cost of housing is insane and is geared toward the high wages of the tech workers. It's incredibly easy to become homeless here so if you do move have a minimum of a $5000 cushion of emergency funds to move back to where you came from unless you like tenting under the interstate in freezing rain.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Uber Eats is a failure because Uber doesn't pay enough


From Uber's perspective, the low pay is exactly the reason it is a success.

Uber has stated repeatedly that the Eats portion of the business is the most profitable (so far).

Don't get me wrong, I will never again do Eats because of the low pay.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Mista T said:


> From Uber's perspective, the low pay is exactly the reason it is a success.
> 
> Uber has stated repeatedly that the Eats portion of the business is the most profitable (so far).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I will never again do Eats because of the low pay.


I think my previous message was unclear. UberEats may be profitable for Uber, but from a driver's perspective, all it does is set one up for failure. Lets face it, the only reason UberEats turns a profit is because they fail to pay livable rates, and because Uber takes a certain percentage of net sales.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I almost agree with you Fozzie...
> 
> But if you have a ride share car wouldn't you be better off sleeping in that and not a box?


lol, you guys are the best, way more real than aussie drivers


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

That minimum wage is really helping out everyone in Seattle! 

Just LMAO!!!


----------



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Uber Eats is a failure because Uber doesn't pay enough to entice people to deliver. No delivery drivers and lack of parking = people have to walk to the curb to pickup dinner. Oh No! If they can't handle that, they can walk their asses down the road and pick it up themselves.
> 
> As a driver, are you going to wait 15 min for an order to be ready, drive 2 miles in heavy traffic, (30 min) circle the block in Capitol Hill for 20 minutes looking for a parking space, (or risking an expensive ticket) for an almost guaranteed NO TIP and a hourly net pay that's half of what you could make at McDonalds? Only fools will do that here, but hey, if you think that's lucrative and that you'd do better here, one more ant on the road isn't going to change anything. It doesn't matter what you remember about Seattle. What it is today is VERY different than what it was just 3 or 4 years ago.


i just got off the phone with uber eats and asked them about the seattle market for uber eats

i will warn you that this is a TL DR so if you don't have any patience don't read but TRUST ME i know what i'm talking about

uber phone support generally does not know much, in fact they will put you on hold for minutes at a time but there are 2 key pieces of information that you can get from them that will help you understand when you start getting paid per minute

every time i arrive at the restaurant just before i get out of the car, i take a screenshot of the order number which i also use to keep track of when i arrived at the restaurant because after i drop off the delivery, i call uber support and ask them what time does it show on their screen that i arrived at the pick up place

so the wait time you spend plus the amount of time you spend in traffic should be 20 cents a minute in a market like seattle. There are some other markets that are lower like 10 cents a minute but places like los angeles, san francisco, and seattle should be in the 20 cent tier due to the high cost of living

you can easily figure out if you get 20 cents a minute by calling uber eats support on a delivery you just made, ask them what time does it show that you arrived at the restaurant and what time does it show that you arrived at the drop off location, don't ask them how much you get paid per minute because they probably won't know but you can easily apply a math division problem yourself after you get the dollar amount on the wait time after the order is completed

then you look up your order and see how much you were paid for the time which is most important unless somehow there are other markets out there that have higher pick up fees and drop off fees

here in los angeles it's only $1.12 per pickup and 75 cents for the drop off

the other tricky part is driving in traffic and google maps. I hope that we are very clear on here that google maps are the way to go and why? because it allows you to take alternate routes and you can see everything a lot better. Many times after i pick up an order it tells me to go on the freeway but 80-90 percent of the time i deselect the freeway, it shows i'm going to arrive 3-4 minutes later, but you know what, many times i can arrive a lot earlier that what it originally showed by taking the freeway especially if the freeway shows any sections in red which means there is heavy traffic

what's great about uber eats is that you don't put as much mileage on your car and then you get used to which restaurants take you way too far for drop offs and then you can avoid those

the other key that you can check is when the restaurant marks the order as complete because if you're at a drive thru with a long line of cars with the only way to get to the order you need to pick up is in the long line, it might not be worth it because uber might not pay you to wait on that. That is why you need to make it a habit of calling uber eats to let them know stuff like this, to make sure that you are paid accordingly because if not then you know you can avoid certain mcdonalds

Some mcdonalds have more than 1 drive thru window so even though there is a long line of cars waiting to place an order and going to the regular window uber eats drivers can always go to the last window that nobody ever goes to and wait till an employee asks for your order number

some restaurants actually mark orders as complete as soon as they print it out so uber computers will always show the pattern on what each place does so you need to be on top of everything to make sure that you are paid for your time, can you ask uber support when you call on the phone when the restaurant marked the order as complete? YES YOU CAN

so lets say there's a restaurant that takes 15 minutes to give you an order, that's $3 right there at 20 cents a minute why would you complain about a long wait time if you're keeping track of your time? if google maps originally says that it will take 20 minutes to get the order to the customer, that's pretty much what you are going to get paid so avoid all places that show red on google if at all possible because those areas will tag on more minutes to your original of 20 all of a sudden it made it to 24 so those 4 extra minutes you're probably not going to get paid for

if you make a wrong turn, if you miss too many lights, if you took the freeway when you should have tried to take the streets, any of these factors are extremely important when it comes to the dollar amount that shows up in the time section of your pay

keep in mind that if you somehow arrive earlier than what it showed when you first started to drive, you will NOT be paid for beating what the system originally showed

utilizing google maps is EXTREMELY important, you have to know how it works so if you're on waze, apple maps or uber nav you need to start getting on the ball

as soon as the uber app detects that you have arrived at the location, that is when you stop getting paid so if the customer is not at the curb by the time you arrive, the time starts ticking BUT that's why you need to have customer service skills over the phone to let them know ahead of time if the customer is ok with meeting you outside because they put an apartment number in the address on the 4th floor

google maps is so good at estimated arrival times unless you're spending too much time in the red so you can pinpoint and give the customer an exact time of when you will arrive at the curb, hell i would definitely keep them on the phone when it's going to be less than 5 minutes ETA especially when it's raining or something

if you're driving around the block trying to find parking in a curbside delivery market, that is your own damn fault for not being pro-active over the phone and through text messages before you are about to arrive, you can even do it as soon as you pick the order up

if nobody answers, texts are not replied within and there is no parking, well you need to go someplace else where you can idle and talk on the phone with uber support to explain your situation because the timer is 5 minutes but wait an extra 5 on the phone with uber eats to be sure because they will call the customer and then let you cancel without having it going against you

being on the phone like that with uber support should be very rare but i'm just saying that in case it happens which it has done with me a few times you will never have a strike against you instead of some people who just cancel on their own without calling and all that

can't find parking? yes you can, you can go into some parking lot like a couple minutes away and let the customer know that you had to go get out of there and that you can wait 5 minutes in a safe spot 2 minutes away till they are on the street, then you can go meet them

so you say that seattle is very different than what it was 3 or 4 years ago? i'm sorry but i don't accept that

so lets say that the rents have become just as high in san francisco and it wouldn't be worth going on uber eats in seattle:

HOW ABOUT LEARNING TO LIVE IN YOUR CAR? there is always something around everything so that's what i mean i don't accept what you said about things changing from 3 or 4 years ago because adjustments can always be made

if people want to go to seattle, then they should damn well be very pleased to go there and i will NEVER EVER appreciate anyone that comes up with excuses on why you shouldn't do this and that, posting photos of the homeless living in tents and all that NO NO NO

living in your car comes with responsibility, that is taking a shower at least once a day with your gym membership by the way, just want to get that out there

so people are actually living in tents underneath the freeway? ok how about going to the seattle police station and asking them where you can park legally because if people are living in tents under the freeways in seattle, you can certainly vehicle dwell there

if you look like a bum, nobody is going to help you so lets get that straight but people on uber eats obviously can drive, they have a car, and they know how to deal with people because if they didn't know basic customer service skills, the restaurants would give them thumbs down, customers too and then they get deactivated

if you can afford the rent in seattle or if you don't care about how high it is, then go ahead and do what you like but if you can't afford it just yet because you just moved there well you can stay in your car till you start saving up

what if you want to go to school and have your freedom? it's too hard to be on uber eats with a high rent so why not live in your car till you save up?

fozzie, you sound like a guy who has a good family support in seattle. You might even have good friend support but you definitely have some kind of financial backup to be on uber eats in seattle

it could be that you have cheap rent because you have good friends that you can be roommates with or maybe you own a house yourself

my point is that other people might not have what you have and i don't agree with discouraging others who want to move to seattle

like i said, there is ALWAYS a way around EVERYTHING and it really sounds to me that you want all the uber eats deliveries all to yourself and you don't want anyone to steal your pay

so many things in my other posts about seattle that i said, i mentioned the transit system, i mentioned the fact that there are always jobs in seattle, that people are always hiring there and the only thing you mention to me is that stuff has changed in the last 3 or 4 years?

what exactly has changed in the last 10 years? nobody hiring? the buses run a lot less?

why did seattle uber eats barely become curbside delivery only less than 2 months ago? because people are ordering a lot less? OF COURSE NOT

the seattle economy sounds very strong, they're going to have a new freeway soon and anyone should love moving there especially if they want to raise a family there


----------



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> Brevity is a virtue, brah. Lissetti is the real deal. She speaks the truth.
> 
> If you haven't lived here for the past 5 years you have no idea what you are talking about. Unless you work in the tech or construction industries moving to the Seattle area is a massive risk. The rate of growth that Seattle has experienced since 2010 has been unreal, beyond anything this mid size city is equipped to deal with. The cost of housing is insane and is geared toward the high wages of the tech workers. It's incredibly easy to become homeless here so if you do move have a minimum of a $5000 cushion of emergency funds to move back to where you came from unless you like tenting under the interstate in freezing rain.


what about living in your car in seattle?

i don't know what i'm talking about? what do i not know that i should know?

here in los angeles, we have over 20 police departments with maps on where you can stay in your car without getting hassled or anything

if the cost of living is bad there then why can't people who are so used to staying by themselves make the adjustment and find a good roommate to help cut the rent in half?

if 2 people already share rent in a place, why can't they work even harder to find that 3rd or 4th roommate to cut their rent in a 3rd or even a half? i understand it can be hard to find the good compatible roommate but that's too bad, people need to make the adjustment and work harder and smarter to help combat the high rent costs

so the field you studied for is not in demand because it's not in tech or construction? so what? can't you figure out a way to downsize?

so you can't downsize and you're stuck because you have a family? you can't afford to go back to school and study a trade in tech so that you can keep up with the growing city in seattle?

i'm sorry but i don't care about anyone's excuses, there is always a way with something and everyone needs to stop being lazy, stop complaining

so a few of the people who had great jobs had it going on for a long time and then all of a sudden they have to sleep in those tents underneath the freeway? because the tech and construction field is what pays all the rents?

why can't all those people who are in those tents start learning how to drive so that they can get on uber eats? why can't they get a bike or a scooter or something till they can afford a car?

the biggest excuse i don't like is that people complain about bad areas like white center and delridge in west seattle

well if those are the type of places that you can only afford at this time, then why can't you make it happen there temporarily, and learn how to deal with people better? would you rather stay in your car or live in a place like white center?

no matter where you go, there is always going to be bad people, even in upper queen anne, just that it might not be out in the open as much like it is in white center

i remember everyone was talking bad about white center when i first went there and i was like no way, south central los angeles is worst and detroit/chicago is probably the worst of them all so don't talk to me about white center in west seattle


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

WWF said:


> i just got off the phone with uber eats and asked them about the seattle market for uber eats
> 
> i will warn you that this is a TL DR so if you don't have any patience don't read but TRUST ME i know what i'm talking about
> 
> ...


Everything sounds wonderful when sugar coated by Uber, but Uber marketing and reality are two totally different animals.

$1.50 pickup + $1.00 dropoff. $0.60 per mile, $0.23 per minute.

Assuming 2 runs per hour, 3 mile average distance and 10 minutes to your delivery, you're looking at

$2.50 (pickup + dropoff)
$1.80 (60 cents per mile x 3 miles)
$2.30 (23 cents per minute x 10 min)
$1.00 Tip (LOL)

$7.60 gross per run x 2 runs per hr = $15.20 /hr GROSS (i.e. 20 cents per hr more than McDonalds)

Re transit... hahahaha... the roads are parking lots. That "new freeway" is the tunnel replacing the viaduct. We're going from free highway to tolled tunnel. Homelessness is running rampant. So much for improvements, huh? Busses? Seattle (still) has horrible transit options, and the light rail project is going to take years to complete. (if they ever clear the court battles)

Is the economy strong? YES. That doesn't however, mean that people outside of the tech industry are making comfortable (or livable) wages. UberEats may have a presence here, but they're directly competing with GrubHub, DoorDash, Caviar, Amazon and every existing pizza, Chinese and "other" food delivery service. Of them all, UberEats comes in DEAD LAST.

Want to deliver here? You're welcome to try. I don't drive for any of the food delivery services anymore, hell, I only drive 12-16 hrs a week now, but I was just trying to warn you of the pitfalls you'd face if you tried to do UberEats here.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, great low down.
> Now, is there demand for Select? And why is this fare only within $4.00 when Black is $1.00 per mile MORE than Select?
> View attachment 272044


If that fare is to the airport, there are several flat-rate zones for Black/SUV to SeaTac. Seattle, Bellevue, and Redmond, all have flat-rate black zones.


----------



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Everything sounds wonderful when sugar coated by Uber, but Uber marketing and reality are two totally different animals.
> 
> $1.50 pickup + $1.00 dropoff. $0.60 per mile, $0.23 per minute.
> 
> ...


what about the quests for the seattle market? this week here in los angeles, mon-thurs it's 22 deliveries for $40

tomorrow for example 7am-9am $9.50 extra for completing 3 trips in a row and $10 extra for completing 3 trips in a row 4pm to 7pm

today i was on from 4pm-7pm 3 trips in a row for $9, made sure i completed my 6th delivery by about 640pm so that i can go for it a 3rd time before 7pm hits for a total of 3x at $9 a piece 9 deliveries total for that time frame

going to do it again tomorrow to make the most out of the best time to do 9 deliveries for a total of 18 and then 4 left to do to make the quest of 22 for $40

it would probably be worth it for me to go online around 930am to get a request in the promotional area zone of course to get the 3 in a row but i like winding up for a few hours or 3 after i wake up so i haven't generally done any deliveries that early and then i can do the 1 at base rate just to hit the quest by tomorrow

so what about wednesday and thursday though? well i can focus on postmates since you can get tips on there way more and i can do amazon flex because there's always 3 hour blocks from like 5 to 8 or 6 to 9

obviously fridays, saturdays, and sundays are the best days to make the most money on food delivery alone so we don't need to really touch base on these days

i will add another helpful hint on when uber eats will be extremely slow, and that is when school is out

whether it would be certain 3 day holiday weekend where all the students are going back home, spring vacation, summer vacation, thanksgiving, or winter break that is when it would be advisable to have as many apps open so that you can get requests, i mainly signed up for amazon flex so that i can stay busy on the upcoming holidays where uber eats might not be busy since all the students will be out but rest assured, people will be buying christmas gifts on amazon so it makes total sense to get on the amazon platform right now as much as you can

Fozzie, maybe uber eats is not that great in seattle but there are so many other options, i don't choose to go on door dash and grub hub here because it seems very complicated, there isn't instant pay last time i checked, and i don't know if i want to be forced to deliver to door when i have to park over 5 minutes away

but uber eats is good for now without me having to run multiple apps at the same time so i am good but for others depending on your city, you need to make the adjustment

1 optional adjustment that i could make is to accept uber rides but i really don't want to have to resort to this even though you might be able to make more doing this

be lucky that you don't have to be on uber eats fozzie, if you say you only have to drive 15 to 16 hours that probably means you have a sustainable job and you're just doing these delivery apps for fun

i'm just saying for those who don't have anything for the time being, maybe they will need to go on food delivery apps and live in their car for a year till something else good happens, like saving all the money up, or graduating from the trade you've been studying for at school all that time

me personally, i don't like germ, i don't like bed bugs, so you're telling me i have to sign a 1 year lease on an apartment i'm not so sure about?

i think i might rather stay in my car where i know there aren't any nasty infestations, i'll just save up and then buy a house when i can


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

WWF said:


> what about the quests for the seattle market? this week here in los angeles, mon-thurs it's 22 deliveries for $40
> 
> tomorrow for example 7am-9am $9.50 extra for completing 3 trips in a row and $10 extra for completing 3 trips in a row 4pm to 7pm
> 
> ...


Quests? What is that? The only quest I have is for driving, which is $20 for 20 runs. (Yay for UberPro Gold, LOL) Daily streaks? This morning it's 3 in a row for $6.50. This afternoon during rush it's 3 for $5. (and you know they're going to sneak a Pool ride in on you, right?) If I want to do quests, I'll go back to playing video games.

Like I said, some people like doing the delivery thing. I'm not one of them. I prefer driving 4a-8a a couple days a week, (no nights, weekends or holidays for me) and doing non-Uber stuff the rest of the day. As it is now, Uber isn't worth much more to me than an outlet to get out of the house a few mornings a week, and a way to pay off my Uber cars.

If you want to give it a run, have fun. I just don't want to see people screw themselves based upon unrealistic expectations.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

WWF said:


> i just got off the phone with uber eats and asked them about the seattle market for uber eats
> 
> i will warn you that this is a TL DR so if you don't have any patience don't read but TRUST ME i know what i'm talking about
> 
> ...


so much text.



WWF said:


> what about living in your car in seattle?
> 
> i don't know what i'm talking about? what do i not know that i should know?
> 
> ...


so much more text.


----------

